# Power/Standby questions...



## FavreJL04 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm a first time Tivo customer as of two days ago. I noticed that these Tivo units don't have a simple power button. You have to actually select an option in the menu, and even that is only a standby option. Is this Tivo's way of telling us that we can leave the box on 24/7 or am I missing something here?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yep the box can and should run 24/7. It's designed to.

Having 4 possible power saving settings is actually a relatively new-ish feature. (Found under Settings > Remote, CableCard & Devices.)

Choose whichever works for you.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You *can* put the DVRs into Standby mode by pressing the Green LED on the front panel (or where the LED *would* be lit if you have LEDs disabled; look closely and you'll see a little *********** icon).


----------



## FavreJL04 (Nov 9, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> You *can* put the DVRs into Standby mode by pressing the Green LED on the front panel (or where the LED *would* be lit if you have LEDs disabled; look closely and you'll see a little *********** icon).


No way to do it from the remote hey?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Oh, you can put the TiVo devices into Standby mode via the remote control, but it's not a single button press (unless you have a universal remote that you can program).

That said, there is no "power off" option for the TiVo devices, via the remote control or the UI. You basically have to pull the power cord -- though another TCFer recently suggested timing the power-off with the point in the reboot cycle before the TiVo beings booting back up.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Very few remotely controlled electronic devices have a power-off button that actually powers everything off; at the very least, the sensor that receives the remote control signal must remain powered on to receive it, as well as the circuitry needed to restart everything. On a TiVo the standby button on the front powers down as much as one would reasonably want to power down; it would be very annoying to power down your TiVo and discover then next morning that nothing was recorded. Putting a real power-off button on a TiVo would be very poor human factors engineering.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

FavreJL04 said:


> No way to do it from the remote hey?


From memory standby is the bottom choice in settings.

As others noted you can select a few (3?) different choices for when the device will go automatically into standby.

I manually put mine in standby because my soundbar doesn't automatically turn off until after the Tivo would turn on some random channel for audio/video, which is annoying. It's not that hard to put it into standby manually.

BTW, just in case you haven't discovered this, you can jump to the bottom of a menu list (e.g. to the "standby" choice) by hitting channel down. You don't have to hit the down button repeatedly to get there.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> From memory standby is the bottom choice in settings.
> 
> As others noted you can select a few (3?) different choices for when the device will go automatically into standby.
> 
> ...


You can also hit the skip button, which is what I use. And go directly to the end of the list and back to the top. Since channel down/up really just goes to the next page on the list. If there is only one page, like where the standby option is, then it will go to the end.


----------



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> You *can* put the DVRs into Standby mode by pressing the Green LED on the front panel (or where the LED *would* be lit if you have LEDs disabled; look closely and you'll see a little *********** icon).


There are no buttons on the Bolt.


----------



## FavreJL04 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I too have a receiver that I usually don't power down, so it seems like a missing remote feature to get the Tivo into stand-by mode with a single button press so it will stop playing video/audio through the receiver.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

There is a discrete code for standby that you can use on a universal remote. I use the discrete code for Stop to make it stop playing. My desire for those two functions is apparently a sign of insanity.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

drooplug said:


> There are no buttons on the Bolt.


Heh, good point.


----------

